# Yahoo- 'Food intolerance' could afflict half of UK (Daily Telegraph)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Almost half the population of Britain could be suffering from food intolerance resulting in weight gain diabetes and other complications.View the full article


----------

